# Uintah Canyon



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Finally got to spend a day fishing in one of my favorite places. I even got my dad to go with me. 

We started hiking at about 7:30, and fished until just before 14:00. I caught 87, and my dad caught 70. All but about 8 fish were on flies (Mosier, CT Mosier, and Wally Bugger-not woolly bugger).

The biggest we caught were a couple of 15" cutbows? They had a rainbow stripe down the side, with a cutthroat throat. 

We mainly caught brookies. I caught only 1 brown (little dinker), about 10-12 cutts, and a few of the cutbows.

Anyway, it was a blast. I hope I get the chance again soon. 

Here are some pics...

BTW, the cutbows had a lot of little fish in their bellies. And they were REALLY tasty!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Forgot to add the pics of the wild strawberries. 

Too bad they're not ripe yet. They'll be ripe probably around early/mid Sep.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah yes... wild berries. There is a little stream I fish (sounds about like yours) that has small brookies and the occasional bow but in August when the wild raspberries come in, a great day on the stream can be had by fishing a hole, eating a handful of raspberries and moving on to the next hole. I haven't been there yet this summer but thanks for bringing back the memories and the reminder that I need to hit this place in about a month.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report! Can you explain this Moiser fly a little better? It looks like a prince in your pics. I have never heard of it and I hear you Eastern dudes talking a lot about it. Beautiful fish also. Nice work.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm even spelling it right, but the mosier has been the go to fly here for years for my family. It out fishes any fly on our rivers. 

As near as I can tell, it's an emerger of sorts. 

The typical mosier has an acetate floss hardened black body, with white wings, and brown hackle in front of the wings. Typical is size 10-14, usually I have a 12. I tie with a foam body, and goose biots for the wings. The original uses...I can't remember what type of feather it is for the wings. The Big Foot Fly shop in Vernal can tie some, and they'll show you how. I've never gotten the floss to work right, so I changed it to foam. However, the foam only lasts for about 35 fish or so, then it's torn up too much...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice. If i'm ever out that way i'll check with them. I need to learn to tie!!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Very nice. If i'm ever out that way i'll check with them. *I need to learn to tie!!*


Nice Report.. love high country native cutts.. well done

Be warned tying is like Crack.. can be very addictive. But nothing is more satisfying than catching a fish on something you tied.. or even better something you created.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice native fish tuffluckdriller. Great photos too...

That's good you got your dad to go along. 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember when wild strawberries used to grow around Silver Lake in Big Cottonwood Canyon. There were tons of them there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great report, beautiful fish, and inviting waters. Thanks!


----------

